# Chuck from Golden Valley, Arizona



## arizonalone (Jan 17, 2018)

Skrunch when found, Skrunch now........

Luke keeping warm

Talitha home from the Humane Society

Gotta love all three........Chuck


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

That's some crew, welcome!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great cats!


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Quite a crew! Love them all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What great pics! 

So that's the same stuffed horse with Skrunch? Too cute! 

But...ok either Talitha is both the adorable kitten and the relaxed tabby making a pillow out of Luke, or one kitty hasn't been named?


----------



## arizonalone (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah, the pillow is Simba, planted, now, in the back yard beneath a barrel cactus, Thank you all for the kind words for my precious crew......The horse is 'buddy', Skrunch's first friend.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Does Scrunch have thumbs or polydactyl? Hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## arizonalone (Jan 17, 2018)

Amy, sorry it took me so long, but I had to look up the poly-toe thing and do a count......5 front, 4 back. Thanks for the education tho! Chuck


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Polys are not uncommon for cats. I find it interesting because when people have extra fingers, its almost always on the "pinky" side of the hand. When I see it in cats its usually an enlarged digit on the "thumb" side. Ernest Hemingway famously had many cats with extra toes, you can see their descendants roaming his Key West home.


----------

